

Congratulations Apple, you made the iPhone less stable than Windows Mobile - bdfh42
http://blogs.zdnet.com/mobile-gadgeteer/?p=1351

======
mechanical_fish
From the last paragraph:

 _I just have to keep remembering this is the early days of the iPhone and I
suppose it is similar to the early days of the Pocket PC when stability was
also an issue. I did cut Microsoft and Nokia a break back then when they were
starting out and I’ll keep using my original iPhone..._

If I only had a nickel for every news article that would be dramatically
improved if the last paragraph -- the one where the author apologizes for the
linkbait headline -- were moved to the top.

Windows Mobile is somewhere between 5 and 8 years old. The release version of
the iPhone OS is all of one year old and version 2.0 is only a month old. If
you don't want to be burned like an early adopter, don't be an early adopter.

Incidentally, the rate at which MobileSafari crashes dropped a lot, for me,
when I installed iPhone OS 2.0.1. This article doesn't say whether or not the
author has done the same. And I agree that 3G and GPS may not be worth the
additional monthly fees and the reduced battery life... which is why I bought
a 2G iPhone on eBay.

~~~
arockwell
I think I have seen a lot less safari crashes. However, iphone apps seem to
crash my phone a lot, and in particular, the app store crashes my phone about
half the time I try to use it.

------
josefresco
The first rule of Apple products is you don't talk about bugs or issues with
Apple products.

~~~
kirse
Heaven forbid they release an unfinished, buggy product and we rant and rave
about it to no end. (Oh wait, we'll save that for Microsoft products only -
namely Vista).

~~~
jackchristopher
Early versions suck. Whether in technology, ideas or _anything_. This issue
isn't exclusive to anything or anyone.

~~~
boucher
This is version 2 of a year old product. It's marginally different than
version 1, but significantly more buggy.

------
river_styx
Huh? I had to reboot my Windows Mobile phone (BlackJack) every day, else the
mobile IE would refuse to display any web page. Mobile Safari has yet to crash
on me. Statements like this "you made the iPhone less stable than Windows
Mobile" are useless.

~~~
axod
It's just the new "twitter doesn't scale". They'll get bored and move onto
something else.

------
philswenson
amusingly safari crashed on me just as I finished reading the article on my
iphone

------
axod
Funny. Mine is as stable as my Macbook - eg very. But then I haven't installed
any 3rd party apps, so maybe that's the difference.

~~~
stcredzero
Virtualization support would be great for 3rd party apps. You could have two
tiers of apps. 2nd tiered apps would run sandboxed and virtualized, while 1st
tier apps would run native with access to background processes. Certifying the
1st tier would be a lot harder, however.

~~~
nailer
a) Safari's unstable, and it's an Apple app

b) Any OS that lets user-mode apps break it has major flaws and needs to be
fixed (and AFAICT no third party apps install drivers).

c) Virtualization is not a fix for b).

~~~
stcredzero
Agreed. I'm not proposing virtualization as a fix for stability specifically.
I'm thinking mainly about security with stability as a pleasant side effect.
The OLPC folks gave the XO laptop this capability to ensure 3rd party app
security in what they thought could be the "largest software monoculture in
the world." Turns out the iPhone is further along on that than the XO.
(Blackberry is even farther along, but they seem to have avoided catastrophes.
I wonder if the Black hats just haven't learned that it pays to be subtle?)

------
dejb
I'm just glad that people are starting to recognize that there are other
mobile phone OS's out there. For a while there it seemed like everybody
thought that the iPhone was the first phone ever to have computer-like
capabilities.

------
felideon
Pretty senseless post. It's not really Apple's fault that he happens to have
bad 3G reception in his area.

I'm not sure why I even finished reading this 2-page rant that was obviously
not going to mention anything people don't already know by now. He didn't even
bother making his rant interesting, funny, or concise.

~~~
kirubakaran
From the post: _The 3G has been very spotty, especially compared to the solid
reception I am seeing on the Nokia E71-2, N95-3, and HTC Advantage._

From your comment: _It's not really Apple's fault that he happens to have bad
3G reception in his area._

Cognitive dissonance on your part? He compares with other devices and says
that Apple's iPhone is bad at 3G.

~~~
felideon
My mistake. I don't know why I read over that part. I guess I was biased since
I haven't had any problems with 3G reception on the iPhone.

Edit: And I do acknowledge some of the flaws he mentions, but overall it just
seems he exaggerated the gravity of the issues.

------
duane
Erm, just don't download/update apps on the phone. Worked for me...

------
gunderson
Hey at least it's more stable than Vista.

And hibernation/powersave probably works better than on Ubuntu.

~~~
jauco
Those aren't phones.

------
shimi
Apple are in uncharted territory. Providing an SDK to the iPhone is equivalent
as allowing different sets of hardware running OSX. It would be interesting to
see how long will it take Apple to bring the goods (if ever...)

~~~
boucher
It's not at all equivalent to supporting different hardware. Providing an SDK
for the iPhone is like providing an SDK for Mac OS X. In fact, it's exactly
the same -- and the SDK for the iPhone (Cocoa Touch) is a direct derivative of
Cocoa for Mac OS X.

